# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  لو ما كومر ما تجي خاشي

## ود البقعة

*البريدو مالو اتأخر بريدو ياناس



*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ود البقعة انت كومر معتق . . . حليل الترماي كنا نتشعلق بي ورا من المحطة الوسطى ام درمان و حتى محطة المعدية في ابو روف و بالعكس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا زعيم الكوامر  ودالبقعة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					





نصب الجندي المجهول ده من شالوه الخرطوم تاني ماشمت عافية ابدا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

[IMG]https://scontent.fdoh1-
1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13330902_138075743277311_4920463687592803128_n.jpg  ?oh=7718c941d91bf473d3a9b665226b893d&oe=57D9AB3D[/IMG]



الشى دا  شنو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قصدك لو ما كومر معتق ما تجي خاشي
الشوق بحر يا ماجد تصوموا وتفطورا علي خير
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*الليلة يا ودالبقعة بقيت جدي التاريخ.
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ود البقعة انت كومر معتق . . . حليل الترماي كنا نتشعلق بي ورا من المحطة الوسطى ام درمان و حتى محطة المعدية في ابو روف و بالعكس









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

شكرا زعيم الكوامر  ودالبقعة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

الشى دا  شنو









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

قصدك لو ما كومر معتق ما تجي خاشي
الشوق بحر يا ماجد تصوموا وتفطورا علي خير









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

الليلة يا ودالبقعة بقيت جدي التاريخ.









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					





تحياتي واشواقي لأحلى الكوامر


*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*قبل اخش علي البوست كان عندي إحساس عمدة الكوامر ح يكون موجود
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

قبل اخش علي البوست كان عندي إحساس عمدة الكوامر ح يكون موجود



حبيبنا ابواحمد مشتاقين والله
لكن ما قلت لي العمدة ياتو فيهم

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الكديس نط


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الكديس نط





شبير شن نطاك
*

----------

